# First lenses for new crop sensor camera?



## Patrick (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all

I'll shortly be buying my first Canon DSLR. I shot just about everything with the exception of birds. I am tending toward the EFS 15-85mm and the EF 70-200 f4 as my first lenses to go with the 50mm f1.8 mk1 I have retained from my film bodies. Are these a good choice or would there be a better combination to cover a similar range?
Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 21, 2012)

Patrick said:


> I am tending toward the EFS 15-85mm and the EF 70-200 f4 as my first lenses to go with the 50mm f1.8 mk1 I have retained from my film bodies.



Imho the 15-85+70-200 are fine lenses and should cover "just about everything" with the exception of ultrawide and low light situations - but crop sensors aren't made for the latter anyway. You might want to have a look at the 70-300L, too - more range, shorter, not that much more expensive and the dof @f5.6/300mm is still very thin, I preferred it over the 70-200/4. Note that the 15-85 is not dust/weather sealed like L lenses, but that really only matters with a 7d camera body.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2012)

The 15-85mm is a excellent choice. The 17-55mm is a even better lens. This Sunday, Canon is having a additional 20% off the price of refurbished lenses on their web site. I've been very happy with any refurbs I've bought.
I'd try to login early, the sale starts at 12:01 AM ET. The popular lenses will go fast. You will save a whole lot of $$ on those lenses if you are quick.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductListingViewAll_10051_10051_-1_22751


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 15-85mm is a excellent choice. The 17-55mm is a even better lens.



As we all know "better" is relative - since a crop camera is not low-light anyway, I'd personally opt for the larger zoom range of the 15-85 vs. the constant f2.8 of the 17-55. My choice would be the other way around for ff & 24-105 vs 24-70.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 21, 2012)

It's a personal preference and there are tons of threads arguing in favor of one or the other. 

I am with Marsu, I prefer the range of the 15-85 over the speed of the 17-55. Both are very sharp, which is certainly the most important criteria of any lens. I can attest from personal experience that the build quality of the 15-85 is pretty robust.

Same with the 70-200 and the 70-300. You have to decide between the longer range and one stop difference in speed. I chose the longer range.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This Sunday, Canon is having a additional 20% off the price of refurbished lenses on their web site. I've been very happy with any refurbs I've bought.
> I'd try to login early, the sale starts at 12:01 AM ET. The popular lenses will go fast. You will save a whole lot of $$ on those lenses if you are quick.
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductListingViewAll_10051_10051_-1_22751



Wow - where did you hear about this?


----------



## dhofmann (Sep 22, 2012)

I would highly recommend the IS version of the 70-200mm f/4L lens over the non-IS version. Besides having image stabilization, it's also sharper wide open.


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 22, 2012)

Best crop lenses depends upon your subject matter, shooting style, and budget. I shoot lots of grade school sports, both outside and in poorly lit gyms. I also shoot candids at a variety of events and figure skating. (Plus the typical tourist stuff.) Lighting is often a challenge, but the 7D sensor with a sharp f2.8 lens does a great job in these situations.

Granted, the full-frame big brothers can handle low light better than the 7D, but my background is with push processing Tri-X 400 to 1200 and then jumping to the Rebel XT. Everythinng's relative. To me, the low light capability of the 7D is fantastic. I wouldn't give up on low-light with current Canon crop sensors just because full frame (and some Nikons) have an edge.

I'm shooting a 60D (same sensor as the 7D) with an EF-S 17-55 f2.8 USM IS and a 7D with a EF 70-200 f2.8L USM IS-II. They cover everything I need. 

Prior to these lenses, I resorted to the Nifty Fifty 1.8 and the 35 f2.0. Both great for low light and the 35 is particularly sharp on crop bodies. For some events I often try to use just the 35, but I always end up going back to the 17-55 for it's IS. (The 35 is great for close-up work, less than a foot from the focal plane.)

I have other lenses -- EF-S 17-85 4-5.6 IS, EF-S 18-135 3.5-5.6 IS, and the EF 70-300 4-5.6 IS. But, I'm always prefering the speed and sharpness of the 2.8 zooms over the range that these other lenses offer. Cropping the 70-200L Mark II gives me better images than the 70-300 at full zoom. And the ability to isolate my subjects at 2.8 is a huge advantage.

Of course, this means I often carry two bodies (I hate changing lenses and losing shots). The 60D has been a good match for the 17-55 with its flip out screen. I'm most likely to want high or low angle shots with this lens over the 70-200. But, the 7D with the 70-200L Mark II is dream to shoot with for everything from small venue sports to candids from across the room. If your budget can handle the 70-200 2.8L Mark II, don't hesitate -- it will likely outlive a few bodies.


----------



## rpt (Sep 22, 2012)

dhofmann said:


> I would highly recommend the IS version of the 70-200mm f/4L lens over the non-IS version. Besides having image stabilization, it's also sharper wide open.


A 70-200 f4 is still available on that refurbish link if anyone is interested...


----------



## mjbehnke (Sep 22, 2012)

I own the Canon 60D and have the EFS 15-85 and the 70-200 F4 IS. These two lenses cover pretty much everything I do. I shoot Car Shows, lots of seniors, family. I think my next purchase will be the 300 F4L IS to start with Birds on the back deck that face the woods. But, anyway, I really like the outcome from these lenses and I think they are worth every penny. The only thing you need to remember is that if you ever decide to go Full Frame, you will not be able to use the EFS15-85 on it.


----------



## DB (Sep 22, 2012)

rpt said:


> dhofmann said:
> 
> 
> > I would highly recommend the IS version of the 70-200mm f/4L lens over the non-IS version. Besides having image stabilization, it's also sharper wide open.


It is also weather shielded, is apparently sharper in the center @ 85mm focal length (according to reviews), has 4 more groups and 2 more elements than the non-IS version, so weighs 55g more. I had one, they're great to use on a gripped crop-body. My only suggestion would be to use a battery grip + buy spare batteries, as it does consume a lot of power.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > This Sunday, Canon is having a additional 20% off the price of refurbished lenses on their web site. I've been very happy with any refurbs I've bought.
> ...


I posted it in another thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9573.0
it's since been posted on Canon Pricewatch.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 22, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> Wow - where did you hear about this?


I posted it in another thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9573.0
it's since been posted on Canon Pricewatch.
[/quote]

Yeah this would be an awesome sale if there were any decent lenses left, looks like pretty much every single L prime is out of stock.


----------



## SJTstudios (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you thought about the sigma 17-50mm 2.8 os and the sigma 50-150 2.8 os/70-200 2.8 os


----------



## robbymack (Sep 23, 2012)

I second the 17-55 f2.8 is. The 15-85 is also very nice and half the price so it would come down to whether you think you need 2.8. If you get the 70-200 the extra reach with the 15-85 becomes somewhat redundant, but like others have said you really can't go wrong with either. There are also sigma and tamron options that are kinder on the pocketbook. If you are undecided go rent a few options and see what floats your boat. Enjoy!


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 23, 2012)

My recommendations are here:
http://www.similaar.com/foto/equipment/us_lensc.html

Specifically targeted for people on a budget (yes, the 70-200 f2.8L II is awesome, but I won't pay for it).


----------



## Zv (Sep 23, 2012)

The 17-55 is a great lens, together with a 70-200 f/4 IS , add a flash in there and you're good to go.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to respond. Just waiting for a cheque (check) to arrive and it's time for shopping!


----------

